# advice on LED for 2x2 tent (veg & flowering)



## jclaxton78 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi people

I'm getting a 2x2 tent, and looking for the right light that works for this space. I want to make sure the 3-4 plants will be getting good coverage during the flowering stage at the appropriate distance (say 16").

Can anyone confirm if the Mars Hydro II 400w would work out good for a 2x2 tent, from start to finish with only 3-4 plants? This unit is supposed to replace a 250w HID but consumes 177w actual. No PAR readings given. 

https://www.mars-hydro.com/400-Watt-LED-Grow-Lights-Greenhouses-Mars-400.aspx

Then there's this G8LED I'm looking at too, but it is more expensive. Is it worth it, or is it more than I need given my space? It is supposed to replace a 400w HID, but only consumes 140w actual. PAR reading of this one is 1200 umol @ 2ft. 

https://www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com/collections/g8led-grow-lights/products/g8-240-led-grow-light

Also, the Blackstar Chrome 180w, actual 111w draw. It too is more expensive than the Mars II 400. Supposedly for experienced growers only. Or is that just marketing, I don't know. 

https://www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com/products/blackstar-chrome-180-watt-fsf-led-grow-light


I'm going crazy here with all these options. Still leaning towards the Mars as its the cheapest by a long-shot. Also being that it's my first grow, I think I'll be more pissed if I screw up when I've spent more than I needed. However, I am eager for your guy's take on it. Please everyone, feel free to chime in. What do you all think of these 3 lights, for my space?


----------



## Squatch69 (Sep 28, 2016)

Same boat here... 2' x 2' x 48" tall tent... 900w Viparspectra full spectrum. I went with the larger watts just to ensure production. Probably overkill, but I can raise and lower as I see the need I reckon. I've heard and read so much on LED that I'm at a loss really when it comes to viable info. Some say absolutely, some say no way. My suggestion would be to follow one another, compare notes and move forward that way... Up to you really. I'll follow you for a while and see what transpires. I'm kind of excited really because all my jazz for this project should be in by next weekend! Good luck!


----------



## verticalgrow (Sep 28, 2016)

jclaxton78 said:


> Hi people
> What do you all think of these 3 lights, for my space?


WELCOME TO R.I.U 
Veg lights only, the best lights for flowering are COBs.
http://timbergrowlights.com/products/grow-light-kits/
VG


----------



## jclaxton78 (Sep 28, 2016)

Squatch69 said:


> Same boat here... 2' x 2' x 48" tall tent... 900w Viparspectra full spectrum. I went with the larger watts just to ensure production. Probably overkill, but I can raise and lower as I see the need I reckon. I've heard and read so much on LED that I'm at a loss really when it comes to viable info. Some say absolutely, some say no way. My suggestion would be to follow one another, compare notes and move forward that way... Up to you really. I'll follow you for a while and see what transpires. I'm kind of excited really because all my jazz for this project should be in by next weekend! Good luck!


I hear ya man, you want to be sure you have enough. That might be overkill what you have. I guess the only problem you might run into is extracting the heat because of the wattage for the size tent you have. I agree, for every person that loves a specific light, there's another who says it's complete shit. I liked what Vipar offers too. And I almost went with them. But for my size I went with the Mars-Hydro II 400w, which the actual power draw is 177w. Divide that by 4 sq/ft. and I get around 43w sq/ft. Optimum is 50w sq/ft. So I should be alright. We'll see what happens. If it's good, I'll keep it, if it's crap I'll get something else. But I've heard from others who have had Mars-Hydro lights and they suggested this size for my tent space. You should be golden and could afford to get a much bigger tent should you wish to, and with that same light.


----------



## jclaxton78 (Sep 28, 2016)

Squatch69 said:


> Same boat here... 2' x 2' x 48" tall tent... 900w Viparspectra full spectrum. I went with the larger watts just to ensure production. Probably overkill, but I can raise and lower as I see the need I reckon. I've heard and read so much on LED that I'm at a loss really when it comes to viable info. Some say absolutely, some say no way. My suggestion would be to follow one another, compare notes and move forward that way... Up to you really. I'll follow you for a while and see what transpires. I'm kind of excited really because all my jazz for this project should be in by next weekend! Good luck!



Yeah let me know how things are going man. I bought a bunch of seeds online and they'll probably take a while to get to the US from the UK. I was tempted to get a bigger tent and then bigger more powerful light, but it's going to be in the room I sleep in. But that means more watts, bigger filter & fan.....I can't be sweating my ass off every night.


----------



## jclaxton78 (Sep 28, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> WELCOME TO R.I.U
> Veg lights only, the best lights for flowering are COBs.
> http://timbergrowlights.com/products/grow-light-kits/
> VG


I looked at that style of light but I heard too much about them bulbs blowing out often and other issues. I'm not handy enough to mess with that. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## BullShark (Sep 29, 2016)

How tall is this tent? For $300 you can get a pre-made LED with built in fans and a dimmer that will run a lot cooler than HID and cost way less to run.
This light would blast that tent: https://northerngrowlights.com/collections/all/products/photon-180v-led-grow-light?variant=17106091204


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> WELCOME TO R.I.U
> Veg lights only, the best lights for flowering are COBs.
> http://timbergrowlights.com/products/grow-light-kits/
> VG


Actually, any of those panels will flower fine. His yields won't be more than a couple ounces under that wattage if he gives it a short veg, but they will flower fine for personal medical.

That said, COBs trump all else in power and efficiency. TastyLED sells affordable COB units premade.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

jclaxton78 said:


> Hi people
> 
> I'm getting a 2x2 tent, and looking for the right light that works for this space. I want to make sure the 3-4 plants will be getting good coverage during the flowering stage at the appropriate distance (say 16").
> 
> ...


Forgo those. Get either a TastyLED or ViparSpectra for quality economy regular LED panels. But a Tasty T1-2100's only about 50 bucks more than a V450, with easily more power for the least amount of power consumption of any system.


----------



## jclaxton78 (Sep 29, 2016)

Too difficult to tell advertising from advice in these forums lol.


----------



## homegrown365 (Sep 29, 2016)

Greetings: 
For the 2x2, I would agree the Tastyled T1-2100 for the price is would work for your purposes.
Recently, I completed a grow that had 1 plant, Kushberry, that was weeks behind the rest.
I converted my dp90 propagation tent to serve as a 2x2x4 used a single CXB 3590 to bring it to completion
w./great results. Taught me DIY COBs, on pin heatsinks are VERY versatile. 
If possible, stay w/COB LED approach. 
I'm no xpert on COBs but after 2 successful grows using 600 watts of DIY COBs.....HID/HPS are gone.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Squatch69 (Oct 2, 2016)

So I got my tent and 900w Viparspectra on Friday... plugged it in and just about blinded myself. I'm absolutely amazed at the output it has. Put everything together, hung the light, let it run for a good hour to check temps. LOL I am now waiting for the inline fan and scrubber that I ordered yesterday to arrive. But enough to warrant heavier air circ. For sure. And the benficial air purifier/scrubber is a bonus. This will def. Be a worthwhile experience for me coming from an outside only grow guy.


----------



## jclaxton78 (Oct 2, 2016)

Squatch69 said:


> So I got my tent and 900w Viparspectra on Friday... plugged it in and just about blinded myself. I'm absolutely amazed at the output it has. Put everything together, hung the light, let it run for a good hour to check temps. LOL I am now waiting for the inline fan and scrubber that I ordered yesterday to arrive. But enough to warrant heavier air circ. For sure. And the benficial air purifier/scrubber is a bonus. This will def. Be a worthwhile experience for me coming from an outside only grow guy.



Congrats, your plants are gonna need to wear shades!


----------



## jclaxton78 (Oct 2, 2016)

I ended up getting a Perfect Sun 500. 

http://www.perfectsunled.com/


----------



## Yam (Jun 15, 2020)

jclaxton78 said:


> Hi people
> I'm getting a 2x2 tent, and looking for the right light that works for this space. I want to make sure the 3-4 plants will be getting good coverage during the flowering stage at the appropriate distance (say 16").
> Can anyone confirm if the Mars Hydro II 400w would work out good for a 2x2 tent, from start to finish with only 3-4 plants? This unit is supposed to replace a 250w HID but consumes 177w actual. No PAR readings given.
> https://www.mars-hydro.com/400-Watt-LED-Grow-Lights-Greenhouses-Mars-400.aspx
> ...


I'm just curious how you got 3 or 4 plants to grow in a 2x2 space?? I had two in my 2x2 and it covered every bit of space there was..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 15, 2020)

Yam said:


> I'm just curious how you got 3 or 4 plants to grow in a 2x2 space?? I had two in my 2x2 and it covered every bit of space there was..


2 plants max. Unless you are growing solo in Solo cups.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 2 plants max. Unless you are growing solo in Solo cups.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 15, 2020)

Two of these are you are full up at the inn


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 16, 2020)

Yam said:


> I'm just curious how you got 3 or 4 plants to grow in a 2x2 space?? I had two in my 2x2 and it covered every bit of space there was..


4 year old thread.........


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 16, 2020)

1212ham said:


> 4 year old thread.........


Shouldn't respond when it's late, stoned and I'm tired.


----------

